# Gilgamesh vs. ORT (Type-Mercury)



## Cypher0120 (Mar 30, 2010)

Of course this isn't going to be an actual fight. There's no way for Gilgamesh to win if ORT goes on the offensive as well but...this is the scenario.

ORT lays motionless and attempts to tank a full-powered Ea.

Going by the description of its abilities, ORT overrides the current world with its own world, twisting its rules to fit its own.

Ea breaks the fabric that the world is made from and overwrite the current rules through destruction as well.

Is it possible for Type-Mercury to be destroyed with Ea?


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

How does Gilgamesh get close enough to use Ea without being turned into crystal?


----------



## Cypher0120 (Mar 30, 2010)

Get really far away and....charge it up?

I'm just asking whether it's possible to destroy ORT with Ea. Even if there's a low chance of it happening.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 30, 2010)

ORT's Crystal Valley turns the environment into that of Mercury, Gilgamesh would die just being there. Not sure if Gil can blow away Crystal Valley, ORT is more powerful than even TYPE-MOON and ARC arguable being possibly the strongest thing in the Solar system.  Whether ORT can tank it, again unknown.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

Arguably, it turns Ea's beam into crystal.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 30, 2010)

It can do that?


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

TYPE-MOON Wiki said:
			
		

> Its effects are passively transforming the area around ORT into an alien crystalline substance; presumably from Mercury. The crystals are said to be beautiful, but horrendously alien and disturbing. It transforms more than just terrain, as it also transforms trees into horrifying crystal towers. In particular, it somewhat resembles a spider's web, which is fitting since ORT itself resembles a spider.



I'm not really sure, that's why I said arguably.

ORT barely has any feats.


----------

